# Where to buy full wood logs in Lansing MI area?



## rweidner86 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all,
     I am wondering where to buy flavored wood locally in the Lansing MI area?  Anyone know where I can go?  This seems to be hard to find around here. Please all responses will help. 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## rweidner86 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am talking about logs not wood chunks?  What do they use in competitions by the way?  On the Lang site they use whole logs for "stick burners". That's what we are building.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 10, 2013)

Keep your ears open is the best plus folks get to know you as a smoker and will offer their downed trees.

You can always call a trees service, use google and check your area for tree surgeons, tree removal, etc.....

You usually get the luckiest after a storm. I do know some contractors who clear land used to invite me to pick thru their piles also before they burn 'em off.

Its been awhile since I even fired the stick burner, I have cords and cords and cords of mesquite and pecan that are by now no doubt rotten. Probably a good idea to dump all of 'em in the Christmas bonfire this year.

Call the tree companies. I know they give liitle old ladies discounts if it's a hardwood they can salvage and sell.

Call the dirt contractors with large cats, for a couple a cases of booze they will help you if its convienient for them.


----------



## rweidner86 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you very much. Also, what do they use in competition cooks?  Are they using chunks or what?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 10, 2013)

rweidner86 said:


> Awesome. Thank you very much. Also, what do they use in competition cooks? Are they using chunks or what?


I'll let someone who knows answer, never smoked in competition before.


----------



## rweidner86 (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## pandorajeff (Nov 7, 2013)

If you are still interested in buying full logs of wood, we have about 50 trees lying in our yard.  Since we will be putting the house up for sale in the Spring, we could offer a good price.  If interested, call me at 517-219-3648.


----------



## rweidner86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Where are you located and what kind of trees do you have?


----------

